# See mit Hütte in NRW gesucht



## Noppy (11. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,

benötige dringend Hilfe. Bin Anfang des Jahres im Internet auf einen See in NRW gestoßen. Kann den Link aber nun nicht mehr finden.

Der See (könnten auch zwei sein) ist einige ha groß. Direkt am Wasser liegen zwei (einfach eingerichtete) Angelhütten die man mieten kann. Ich glaube das Gewässers war irgendwo zwischen Ruhrgebiet und Niederrhein angesiedelt (ca. 130 km im Umkreis von Aachen).

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

NoppY


----------



## Mike85 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: See mit Hütte in NRW gesucht*

ich denke nicht das es das Gewässer ist aber was du meinst aber am Möhnesee gibt es sowas meine ich auch....

ist auch nicht so weit weg...


----------

